# Humira Side Effects



## suzy2204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Hi,

I wonder if you can help?
I wondered if Humira would have an effect on my cycle?
I am normally as regular as clockwork and don't bleed for long but last month I was on for 2 weeks and have only had a weeks break and I am spotting again!! the only think I can think it would be is the Humira and I wondered if you know if this has happened to anyone else?

I would be grateful if you could help

Thanks
Suzy xxx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

A quick read of the data sheet for the product does not list menstrual disorders or unexplained uterine bleeding as side-effects.

The only possible side-effects listed that could cause bleeding is low platelet count and clotting problems. It might be worth having a full blood count and a clotting profile done.

I suggest you ask your doctor who prescribed it. Humira used for fertility indications is not licensed and not tested formally by the manufacturer, therefore side-effects in women of childbearing potential are probably not studied fully. There may be more experience from prescribers using it in fertility patients.


----------

